# Ports an Switch nach Traffic abhören und auswerten



## Marcus Roffmann (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Mein Problem:
Es soll ein Internet-Anschluss in einem Hotel realisiert werden. Dazu, so wünschen es inzwischen genug Gäste, wäre es hilfreich wenn sie nicht's mehr an ihren Einstellungen vornehmen müssten --> DHCP - Server (da die meisten mit DHCP-Clients kommen).
So, jetzt will ich aber noch die Möglichkeit haben den Verkehr des Gastes (erkennbar an Port-Nummer des Switches) zu protokollieren um dann eine Rechnung schreiben zu können. Der Verkehr wird dann über einen Linux-Gateway ins Internet weitergeleitet.
Das ganze soll von einem System (vornehmlich Linux) ausgewertet, in einer Datenbank gespeichert und dann über ein kleines Interface (Desktop oder Browser) als schöne Oberfläche dargestellt werden.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wie kann ich erkennen, von welchem Port meines Switches die Verbindung kommt? Ist es dann überhaupt möglich die IP (die ja dynamisch über den DHCP-Server vergeben wurde) einem Port zuzuweisen damit ich später sagen kann, welche IP er hatte und wieviel Traffic er verursacht hat?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (10. Januar 2004)

Hi,

eine mögliche Lösung für Dein Problem lautet: *Netzwerkmanagement*

Dazu brauchst Du einen *managebaren Switch* der das Protokoll SNMP unterstützt.
(SNMP = Simple Network Management Protokol -- hat trotz des ähnlichen Namens *nichts* mit SMTP = Simple Mail Transfer Protokol zu tun)

Über dieses Protokoll kannst Du einzelene Ports direkt und unabhängig von der IP ansprechen.

Ich hab mal sowas gemacht, ist aber etwas länger her und war recht kompliziert.  


Dunsti


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (10. Januar 2004)

Ich bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher was für Switches in dem Hotel installiert sind, die einzigste Info ist das welche der Firma "D-Link" sind.
Welche jetzt genau weis ich nicht, kann ich aber mal in Erfahrung bringen.

Wenn ich SNMP (den Unterschied kenn ich schon ) benutze, dann kann ich ja von einem Linux-Rechner aus direkt den Port am Switch ansprechen oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Wenn Du sowas mal gemacht hast, dann kann ich ja bestimmt auf deine Hilfe hoffen, oder?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Januar 2004)

Also, es ist ein D-Link DES-1024R+ Switch
Leider komm ich immernoch nicht weiter. Scheint aber kein managebarer Switch zu sein.

Weis jemand ob es die Möglichkeit gibt an die MAC Address Table von dem Switch zu kommen?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. Januar 2004)

Hi

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dir das weiter hilft. Aber ich hab in der Zeischrift Linux Magazin einen Artikel über den NoCat-Gateway gelesen. Soweit mir bekannt ist, kann man den NoCat-Gateway nicht nur für das Wireless-Lan nutzen. Am besten du Informierst dich mal über das NoCat Projekt. Vielleicht kannst du damit dein Problem lösen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg

/Edit: Hier ist der Link zu NoCat 
Die Software die dir helfen könnte nennt sich NoCatAuth.


----------

